

The book Steve Jobs read every year - DustinCalim
http://www.amazon.com/Autobiography-Yogi-Paramahansa-Yogananda/dp/0876120834/

======
mwhooker
I started reading this a few weeks ago, and was struck by how much casual
magic there seemed to be in India at that time. In the parts describing his
childhood, every other page described a mystical experience. It made it a
little hard to connect with my life, and by extension, trying to understand
how it might have affected Steve Jobs. My only (cynical) explanation is that
the magic was a result of a yogi cult of personality, which Jobs was able to
use later on.

I'd be interested to hear what other people thought if they've read any of it.

~~~
prat
For a time I was embarrassed to even admit that I read it. I still am. The
book is full of incredible people and events that don't and should not make
any sense to a rational person. So I have written off this book as a third
class fantasy novel. BUT: what is important to me here more than the book's
content is the personality of the people who like it (knowing the fact that
the author presents this as true facts). Steve jobs seemed to have a need in
supernatural / magic to be able to perform magic. This book (and probably
others like it) kept reinforcing his belief and created distorted reality for
him like he used to create for his employees.

------
DustinCalim
There are so many levels of interpretation when we read a book, and as such,
what we get out of it varies depending upon the scope of our view.

prat may have been onto something with his post. I have only read part of this
book so far and already I can see the parallels and applications to modern
times/thinking. It's funny how zen buddhism seems timeless in it's
application.

